# Maggie can't wait for the food bowl to be replenished...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

When I come home from work, Maggie gets excited. At first I couldn't understand why, but now I know. Today I watched her. As I was refilling the food bowl, she seemed to be listening for something. When she either heard it or smelled it, her eyes seem to light up. Then she hops down from her perch and actually goes into the bowl just as my hand leaves it after refilling it. Peanuts! She loves peanuts so much that she risks me getting close to her just so she can get at them as soon as possible! The days when I don't have any for her, she grunts. At first I couldn't understand why, now I do. I give them to her sparingly, of course, they're just a treat, but I have never seen a pigeon take to peanuts as much as her. She loves them more than sunflower and safflower seeds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine do that for hazelnut/poppy seed bread. They just go crazy. It's so funny to watch. Green leaf lettuce get a similar reaction. I love to spoil them. They are so deserving.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a sweet pijie "Timmy" who was released some time ago. He absolutely loved peanuts. We were able to track him for some time after his release, as he would be the first to dive after the peanuts. I even got a call from Timmy on my cell phone...reminding me that I hadn't put peanuts out in a while, and if I didn't want him and his friends to poop on my car, I'd better put some out.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You have Maggie figured out all right 

Same thing here. In the aviary we have very few birds who will take anything from our hands .... but when the peanuts come out, one of the two oldest males will take peanuts from me, even though he otherwise will have nothing to do with me beyond biting and wing slapping.

Funny how they change their attitudes when there's something good in it for them .. maybe they learned that from humans 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Where can you buy raw peanuts besides a pet store?*

Green leaf lettuce? I had no idea pigeons liked that. I'll have to try some on Maggie. I'm wondering, the bird seed I have has some peanuts in it - just not a lot, but does anyone know what kind of store might carry raw peanuts? All the pet stores around here don't seem to carry any. I just want to get some for Maggie as treats.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye said:


> Green leaf lettuce? I had no idea pigeons liked that. I'll have to try some on Maggie. I'm wondering, the bird seed I have has some peanuts in it - just not a lot, but does anyone know what kind of store might carry raw peanuts? All the pet stores around here don't seem to carry any. I just want to get some for Maggie as treats.


Could try a health food store, maybe, for peanuts?

Our pigeons also like lettuce as a treat. Don't know what kinds you have there - we get what is just called 'Round Lettuce', or else 'Romaine Hearts'. If we just put a half or whole round lettuce down they have a heck of a time chomping on it. With the other kind, we hang it up so it's fixed, and the wood pigeons can then nibble bits off it.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> Green leaf lettuce? I had no idea pigeons liked that. I'll have to try some on Maggie. I'm wondering, the bird seed I have has some peanuts in it - just not a lot, but does anyone know what kind of store might carry raw peanuts? All the pet stores around here don't seem to carry any. I just want to get some for Maggie as treats.


Wal Mart has carried the raw small Spanish peanuts, and the birds like kale, endive, but spinach leaves are their favorite.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, Tipsey's a peanut fiend. I always put a few in her dish as a treat when she goes in her box for the night. She doesn't stop for a breath, downs them one after the other. She then proceeds to throw all the other seeds out of the dish, I assume looking for some more nuts.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My God do they love peanuts! I finally found a pet store that sells some. You''d think they'd be easy to find but the stores out here don't go out of their way to put out a variety of pet foods.


----------

